# Introducing Webster...



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well guys, you remember Webster from the other day at the fish store? Well I thought about it for a while, and went back to talk to the people today, and the DH and I decided to bring him home.



Sniffing about, 5 minutes after meeting (no pics of them meeting, what with making sure they didn't attack or something):









Webster and Headless Kim:









Kim, deciding what to think about the new kid:









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

This collar and harness are Kim's from when she was a puppy...haven't fit her in ages:

Posing, sorta


*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

A closer look at those ears:


Going all city-style, w/ the brick wall:

He LOVED exploring in the trees:

*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Posing again...


I like his coloring in his one:

This is what he's REALLY like:


*more*


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

There's my boy!!!!! Come to godmomma my sweet little HUGE EAR Boy... =) I love him... =) Kim's such a nice sister..


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

More exploring



"I wants da bird...but da rope is stuck!"

*more*


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Shaina.

He is ADORABLE! HIS EARS ARE TOO FUZZY!! 

So so cute! 

Yay!
-ali


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Boy can focus, on occasion:









Good shot of the white on his chest:









And he and Kim, sorting one another out. The stuff on the buffet? Speed puppy-proofing.

That's all folks


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I love how big his ears are. LOL He could almost take off with those.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

its like the dog version of DUMBO.. roflmao =) Love me some webster.. =)


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

YAY! I am so glad you took him home! he just looked so sad in that little crate! He looks like a mini Chance!! You better make sure you rent a house now!! You cant pass him off as anything other than a Gsd mix lol.

hey was kim with you when you first saw him at the store?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> YAY! I am so glad you took him home! he just looked so sad in that little crate! He looks like a mini Chance!! You better make sure you rent a house now!! You cant pass him off as anything other than a Gsd mix lol.
> 
> hey was kim with you when you first saw him at the store?


Yeah, we're going for a house anyway now.

No, she wasn't...she never saw him in the store at all.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Yeah, we're going for a house anyway now.
> 
> No, she wasn't...she never saw him in the store at all.


YAY!!! We can brag about our backyards together

I LOVE him. I was rooting for him from the beginning. When I said, "I hope someone buys him." I meant, "I hope YOU buy him!"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> I love how big his ears are. LOL He could almost take off with those.





Mudra said:


> its like the dog version of DUMBO.. roflmao =) Love me some webster.. =)


Ya, the DH still wants to train him to sit-stay next to the TV to improve reception


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaina, I'm so happy you're giving Webster a chance. Looks like things are going well - hope they stay that way.  

he's adorable and he looks so happy to be out of that store. His whole face is beaming.

Looking at those ears I'm thinkin GSD/donkey cross...

Whatever he is he's adorable.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

What a cute little guy! You might be right with the corgi guess with his ears. With his color and his tail maybe some beagle? 
Anyway- he is cute! Great for picking him up


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Shaina, I'm so happy you're giving Webster a chance. Looks like things are going well - hope they stay that way.
> 
> he's adorable and he looks so happy to be out of that store. His whole face is beaming.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks Reno. It was a loooooong first night, lol...finally settled down around 4am and let me sleep. Alarm went off at 7 so I'm back up...and they are both in their crates for breakfast and he's carrying on again.



borzoimom said:


> What a cute little guy! You might be right with the corgi guess with his ears. With his color and his tail maybe some beagle?
> Anyway- he is cute! Great for picking him up


Could be some beagle, in his face shape too. Maybe that's why his bark is weird-sounding...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Yea. .. Looks like both you and I had a busy weekend.. lol..


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Hooray for you Shaina. He is so handsome and definitely settles the GSD question. I was surprised you didn't bring him home the first day you saw him. None if the GSD's we've met have been rough and tumble but the pictures of Chance and Kody may give you some hope that Kim will have a wrestling partner some day


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

i love webster!!! His ears are to die for, and his smile, man what a cutie!! Hope he and Kim continue to get along okay.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Hooray for you Shaina. He is so handsome and definitely settles the GSD question. I was surprised you didn't bring him home the first day you saw him. None if the GSD's we've met have been rough and tumble but the pictures of Chance and Kody may give you some hope that Kim will have a wrestling partner some day


Unless the dog is in imminent threat of death or abuse, I'm not really one to just take one home without really taking a long hard look at it, lol. Thoughtful, methodical, dense, boring...call it what you will 

They are better today. They had their initial wrestling match, then Kim got out of hand so Webster had to draw then line, and since then they've been pretty calm, just hanging out. The only times I've had to stop them so far are when they attempt to chew on one another on top of me...I'm not a wrestling mat, dogs!



MyCharlie said:


> i love webster!!! His ears are to die for, and his smile, man what a cutie!! Hope he and Kim continue to get along okay.


Me too...those two have gotten along better than I even hoped, so far. Still in the honeymoon period though, so we'll see how it goes. If we could just get over this crate anxiety nonsense...


Got him set up with a vet appt for later this week...couldn't get in until Friday, unfortunately...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh- i love him! He looks so happy that you took him outta that place! Glad he is settling in well! Oh, and how could you NOT love those ears?? haha


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I am so happy you took him in  Looking at the picture in the store made me so sad since he was so cute and his cage so small  I really hope you are keeping him so that we can get tons of pictures


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Oh my gosh- i love him! He looks so happy that you took him outta that place! Glad he is settling in well! Oh, and how could you NOT love those ears?? haha


He's a pretty entertaining little guy to watch. When I took him out to my car, I popped the trunk to put the food bag in it, and he jumped in. I was so surprised, haha. To get in, he had to jump twice his height with no running start...totally didn't see it coming. He's more athletic than he looks, but I don't think he's experienced many uneven surfaces: outside he is totally surprised when he steps in a low spot, and he nearly fell off a 5' bank into the river because he didn't realize how steep the slope was...lol.



AkiraleShiba said:


> I am so happy you took him in  Looking at the picture in the store made me so sad since he was so cute and his cage so small  I really hope you are keeping him so that we can get tons of pictures


Well...technically his crate is smaller here (he has Kim's old one at the moment), however, he doesn't have to spend a whole lot of time in it...still plenty big for him to lay comfortably though. 

I'm thinking he might weigh right around 20, after comparing him to the 16.5# sack of food, lol.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to thank Rbark (program) and Sugar Daddy Otis, with assistance by Mudra (photobucket upload), for making this video presentation possible 

[Livin' in a Van] Down by the River:


I love this vid...it's only 24 seconds, but it shows just how bad he is with uneven surfaces. Poor guy...ROFL


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Our darn power keeps going on and off. I posted but I guess it lost is.. 
He looks very confident, and even with a face plant- kept on trucking.. lol..


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Unless the dog is in imminent threat of death or abuse, I'm not really one to just take one home without really taking a long hard look at it, lol. Thoughtful, methodical, dense, boring...call it what you will
> 
> .


Hence the green, serene, fish tank as opposed to Jenn's flashy one. She would take all the dogs home and then try to figure out what to do with them


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> Our darn power keeps going on and off. I posted but I guess it lost is..
> He looks very confident, and even with a face plant- kept on trucking.. lol..


Yep, not much gets this guy down. Except his crate.



MegaMuttMom said:


> Hence the green, serene, fish tank as opposed to Jenn's flashy one. She would take all the dogs home and then try to figure out what to do with them


haha, psychology by fish tank


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

He looks so happy, Shaina!! Love the faceplant- clumsy...haha

And MMM you are right...Jenn is figuring out a way to get another beagle home at this very moment....haha Nots sure what she'll do with it...but she wants it!! haha


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I just love him Shaina! Your dogs just have the best ears ever lol.
Hopefully not too many nights of being upset in the crate before he settles in and just loves it with you!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been wanting another dog since November. Even hoped that DH would let me get another one for XMAS.. ugh no.. not happening.. I figure, if he is gunna agree with me, I better come up with more than 5 reason why WE SHOULD GET another dog, and the top reason not being "because I need more friends". =)


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Haha thanks Reno. It was a loooooong first night, lol...finally settled down around 4am and let me sleep. Alarm went off at 7 so I'm back up...and they are both in their crates for breakfast and he's carrying on again.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be some beagle, in his face shape too. Maybe that's why his bark is weird-sounding...





MegaMuttMom said:


> Hooray for you Shaina. He is so handsome and definitely settles the GSD question. I was surprised you didn't bring him home the first day you saw him. None if the GSD's we've met have been rough and tumble but the pictures of Chance and Kody may give you some hope that Kim will have a wrestling partner some day





MegaMuttMom said:


> Hence the green, serene, fish tank as opposed to Jenn's flashy one. She would take all the dogs home and then try to figure out what to do with them





Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He looks so happy, Shaina!! Love the faceplant- clumsy...haha
> 
> And MMM you are right...Jenn is figuring out a way to get another beagle home at this very moment....haha Nots sure what she'll do with it...but she wants it!! haha


Oh my my my we have been busy in my absence.

IN MY DEFENSE I don't want to KEEP him, just save him!

Oh and Shaina, beagle barks arent weird sounding, theyre annoying, and they crack if he howls for a long time, and they hurt your ears... Sounds like if he got the beagle bark, he didnt get ALL of it.. Thank your lucky stars!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

*Video Audio Fixed*

Just found out those vids were silent films, lol. I thought about turning them black & white and adding "POW!" screens and such, but elected to just fix the audio . So they should work better now...I think they are a little longer too. You can now hear his total lack of recall in the faceplant one 



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He looks so happy, Shaina!! Love the faceplant- clumsy...haha
> 
> And MMM you are right...Jenn is figuring out a way to get another beagle home at this very moment....haha Nots sure what she'll do with it...but she wants it!! haha


Haha, well the Beagle's technically already hers...just being "boarded" at her dad's right now I think. Or is this another Beagle?



FriendsOfZoe said:


> I just love him Shaina! Your dogs just have the best ears ever lol.
> Hopefully not too many nights of being upset in the crate before he settles in and just loves it with you!


I hope you're right! They must have really tired themselves out yesterday, because they've hardly done anything but sleep today.



4dogs3cats said:


> Oh and Shaina, beagle barks arent weird sounding, theyre annoying, and they crack if he howls for a long time, and they hurt your ears... Sounds like if he got the beagle bark, he didnt get ALL of it.. Thank your lucky stars!


Well, he doesn't really sound like that. He doesn't bay or anything. I'll see if I can get a vid later without actually paying attention to him...I'm sure he'll do it again when he gets dinner. Maybe it's just a mix of whining and barking. Keep in mind I don't hear much barking...and never distress barking. Kim only barks once when she does it, and it's either in excitement or warning.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Jenn, I love you. The world would be a darker place without your spirit 

I agree on the beagle bark. There are a few that walk in our woods and you know they are there from MILES away. Foxhounds too. Sometimes it sounds like an animal screeching in pain


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shaina said:


> *Video Audio Fixed*
> Haha, well the Beagle's technically already hers...just being "boarded" at her dad's right now I think. Or is this another Beagle?


haha nope...another one...haha
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/27125-just-me.html


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

shaina he is lovely...... 
a very good choice. 
s


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Jenn, I love you. The world would be a darker place without your spirit
> 
> I agree on the beagle bark. There are a few that walk in our woods and you know they are there from MILES away. Foxhounds too. Sometimes it sounds like an animal screeching in pain


haha can ya tell I got enough sleep last night?

I walk into petsmart, the one I used to work at, and Kody bays, and people i used to work with come up and find me and go, I thought that was Kody. It's funny.



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> haha nope...another one...haha
> http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/27125-just-me.html


TATTLETALE!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaina he is absolutely adorable. I think you made the right decision. I don't see the corgi. He looks like a German Shepherd Fox mix. lol He has the greatest ears I love them. 
I love the picture of him free stacking. LOL He is quite interested in something. Very Very Handsome boy. I am so glad you saved him.
He looks nice with Kim too


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Yay! You got your second dog! Maybe thats why so many people get pet store puppies. The shelters turn them all down.



4dogs3cats said:


> haha can ya tell I got enough sleep last night?
> 
> I walk into petsmart, the one I used to work at, and Kody bays, and people i used to work with come up and find me and go, I thought that was Kody. It's funny.


LOL! Thats what happens when I go to Petco with Lily. She has to scream and tell everyone she has arrived so everybody knows it's us when we get there. She is also know as the cat that walks on a leash.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm glad you adopted him.  Those ears sure are big! lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

He and Kim make an attractive pair! I'm sure he'll help your housing search immensely.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay! I was hoping you'd get him when you posted your other thread. He's adorable and I think his ears are great, he has a nice friendly look about him, just like Kim.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Good work Shaina! After the last thread I was REALLY hoping you'd go back and get him. I hope everything works out great, he looks like he'll be a ton of fun


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations Shaina! He's a cutie for sure!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

awwww, this is great! I'm so glad you went back and got him. I had a feeling he was meant to be with you .


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, here's more pics from day 2. Other than the crate business, things are going well...hopefully he settles down soon.

He discovered the window almost immediately after entering the apartment...now it's one of his favorite places, just like Kim:









He looks all buff in this one, lol


















Kim checking out the Dog Forums Chat while Webster's busy at the window:









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim cuddly with her bear because Webster's STILL at the window:









They share so well...









Kim attempted to cuddle with Webster, but he's still too tense:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

"Fine, you won't cuddle??? I'LL KILL YOU!!!"









Attack!









Webster fights back:









Calming down a bit (Webster looks the same size as Kim here...optical illusion):









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

All tired out...Webster decides to curl up on my internet cable...dork









Sleeping under the coffee table:









Webster sleeping next to me...Kim collapsed not far away:









And Webster in his crate. When I left 15 minutes earlier, that sheet was covering the crate:










That's it!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

All I could say was OMG OMG OMG OMG!  I'm so glad he got a good home. It looks like he and Kim are going to be great buddies and seem to fit well together! Is it wierd I think he looks like "your kind of dog"? He just has that ears up, thin build, long muzzle..like kim, but different. I can't wait to hear more about him! CONGRATS!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

He's awwwwwesome!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

They look like they could be litter mates. He'll probably get used to the crate too....he spent a long time in one at the pet store, Shiner hated the crate and barked in it at first, but after a few days he was fine with it, I just can't leave any bedding in or on it or he'll chew it up. I'm just guessing here, but I thought he didn't like the crate at first because he was kenneled for three weeks at the pound, then crated alot during his week at the foster home b/c of the neuter.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Was he barking at the pet store in the crate? He seemed calm in the crate at the store, I wonder why its any different at your house.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> They look like they could be litter mates. He'll probably get used to the crate too....he spent a long time in one at the pet store, Shiner hated the crate and barked in it at first, but after a few days he was fine with it, I just can't leave any bedding in or on it or he'll chew it up. I'm just guessing here, but I thought he didn't like the crate at first because he was kenneled for three weeks at the pound, then crated alot during his week at the foster home b/c of the neuter.


Yeah, I'm think it's similar here...I doubt he was ever crated before, then he was stuck in a crate in a strange place for 3 days straight with no escape outside of short potty breaks. So I think when he is in there with the door shut, he gets really anxious because he's convinced he won't get back out...

Just a theory though, I can't mind read. Hopefully he follows in Shiner's pawprints and gets over this quickly.




RBark said:


> He's awwwwwesome!





TeddieXRuxpin said:


> All I could say was OMG OMG OMG OMG!  I'm so glad he got a good home. It looks like he and Kim are going to be great buddies and seem to fit well together! Is it wierd I think he looks like "your kind of dog"? He just has that ears up, thin build, long muzzle..like kim, but different. I can't wait to hear more about him! CONGRATS!


Thanks guys. After all the chaos and the ups and down the last few months, I'm glad we could help this guy out. And TXR, I think he and Kim are both definitely "my kind of dog", but in different ways  I love em both already (okay, I'll stop being mushy, lol).



Durbkat said:


> Was he barking at the pet store in the crate? He seemed calm in the crate at the store, I wonder why its any different at your house.


No he wasn't loud there. I think he was just in total sensory overload there...three days locked in an open cage surrounded by strange milling people would do that to anyone. He was frantic when I took him outside on a leash, but his personality still shown through, if that makes sense. 

Now he has improved drastically in terms of focus, etc., but I think his pet store experience has manifested as crate anxiety. This is just me theorizing though.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Other than UALLIS & EDDIE, I am babysitting your dogs for free.. =) Just send 'em to canada.. LOL


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Webster is a darling! I can see how you couldnt pass that boy up. Love Love Love those ears. Have fun Shaina, I already know that Kim is


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh my, he is ADORABLE! I love those ears and that curly tail. What a handsome little guy .

ETA: Are you guys going to keep his current name?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mudra said:


> Other than UALLIS & EDDIE, I am babysitting your dogs for free.. =) Just send 'em to canada.. LOL


I think if I had decided against bringing him home, a very unfriendly Cain and Abel wouldn't shown up at my door, lol. 



digits mama said:


> Webster is a darling! I can see how you couldnt pass that boy up. Love Love Love those ears. Have fun Shaina, I already know that Kim is


Thanks V, glad you got your internet to cooperate  Kim has fun, but I think she wants some space from him too...he might be going to daycare tomorrow, plus she has her class tomorrow night, so that should get her a nice respite.



Dakota Spirit said:


> Oh my, he is ADORABLE! I love those ears and that curly tail. What a handsome little guy .
> 
> ETA: Are you guys going to keep his current name?


Yeah, we're keeping "Webster," even though he didn't know his own name at first. It fits him well I think, and he's responding to it now


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

Webster Rocks! One question, when you speak into his ears, is there an echo? 

Congratulations and have fun.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy cow is he ever adorable! I love those ears and he has beautiful eyes. He and Kim look great together. Congratulations!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

What a handsome boy! I agree, he matches Kim perfectly. I didn't realise how large Kim has gotten, either. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> What a handsome boy! I agree, he matches Kim perfectly. I didn't realise how large Kim has gotten, either. Gorgeous dogs.


Thanks!

Yeah, Kim (Little Miss "She should end up 25 lbs-ish) is now 24" tall...lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Your two are both gorgeous!

Congrats on the new pup! He is very handsome.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Shaina said:


> *more*


What a very handsome pooch Shan!!!

He looks like a breed i cant quite put my finger on,it'll come to me.
So Kim finally got her boyfriend.lol


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> What a very handsome pooch Shan!!!
> 
> He looks like a breed i cant quite put my finger on,it'll come to me.
> So Kim finally got her boyfriend.lol


Thanks Pooch 

Yeah, she got her "boyfriend", but his voice is going to get a lot higher in a month or two


----------



## katthevamp (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats. ^.^ he's a cutie.


----------

